# What opera are you currently listening to / watching? CD/DVD



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

GregMitchell said:


> Don't know how I ended up with two recordings of this rarely performed early Verdi opera, but somehow I did. The earlier performance has a greater sense of fun and a lighter touch, and Pagliughi's light, bright soprano seems much more suited to the role of the Marchesa than Cossotto's dramatic mezzo. Characterful contributions too from Capecchi, Bruscantini and Oncina.
> 
> A pleasure to hear this delightful work in either performance, though. It certainly owes a debt to Rossini and Donizetti, Verdi still struggling to find his voice (it was, after all, only his second opera) but it certainly deserves an occasional revival.


----------

